# Multiple Squirrels Trap



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Anybody ever used one of these Black Fox Repeating Live Squirrel Trap - Information Page


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Gee! I think I need one of those! How much do they cost?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Shipped to me it is $72 . . .. . . .. . .

Wish they would give me more of an idea how it works before I plunk down that much dough............


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I have a Squirrelinator with the "tank" to drown them. Found it locally at a feedstore for about $65.00 plus tax. In its first use, I caught 6, and then fewer each time afterwards for a total of about 20 squirrels. That made a big dent in the local population. See it at Squirrelinator


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Gee! I think I need one of those! How much do they cost?


Its on the link if you click around. $56.94 plus S/H 

Trap Order Request Form

*bluetic,how's the door designed that they can't come back out?*


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

These guys might have a decent product . . .But they sure don't make it easy to find it / where to buy it . . .. . . .

Yup . .Be nice to get an idea of how the door works . . . . . . .

But then they are probably scared that some one is gonna copy it.....................


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

On opposite sides of the trap are two openings to get in - one on each side. Each one has a wire "gate" that the squirrel needs to lift to proceed to the bait. The hinge is at the entrance and the gate is free to open as the squirrel moves through. The gate slants down from the outer edge of the trap to the interior. Once inside and the gate closes down the squirrel can't get back out. Other squirrels see their buddies and food and join the party. 

That's the theory, and I caught many squirrels. However, I think a particularly smart or lucky one figured he could use his nose to lift the gate while inside and scoot back out. I saw one in my trap midday one day and left him there to attract more, but the trap was empty that evening.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> These guys might have a decent product . . .But they sure don't make it easy to find it / where to buy it . . .. . . .
> 
> Yup . .Be nice to get an idea of how the door works . . . . . . .
> 
> But then they are probably scared that some one is gonna copy it.....................


See if any of these are close Purchase your Traps from these Black Fox Dealers if not order from company. Trap Order Request Form


THANKS BLUETIC


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Caught another one today. I haven't been setting the trap lately, but noticed a new hole in my chicken yard and with the increasing cost of feed, it was time. My variety is ground squirrel. They dig under the coop and goose shed, and make holes in the ground near a food source.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thanks . . but I saw that page . . . .Michigan is a long way from those states . . . . 

Would like to "see and touch" the product at the local farm store before popping that kind of money.........

I am at war with any squirrel . . . ground-- tree--fox. . . .

They are so leary I can't begin to get with in range for a clear shot with my "lead spitters" .........................


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> Thanks . . but I saw that page . . . .Michigan is a long way from those states . . . .
> 
> Would like to "see and touch" the product at the local farm store before popping that kind of money.........
> 
> ...


 I have good luck with a small Havahart cage trap with peanut butter smeared on the pan.If I use shelled corn,catch mostly birds or nothing at all.

You might call around close by to places that sell traps and find one to examine.


----------

